# Quite possibly the best photo I have ever taken...



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

:thumbup1:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Great pic Sequeena....xxxx


Thanks


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

love it,brilliant,gorgeous baby xxx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> love it,brilliant,gorgeous baby xxx


Thank you  She is a sweetheart when she's not destroying mop heads or attempting to eat the christmas tree


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Definately a precious pic! I know how hard it is to catch a dog winking...


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_what a great photo, if I had to caption it this is how it would go "you lookin at me luv _


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Great pic, beautiful dog too


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL love it :thumbsup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Summer1098 said:


> Definately a precious pic! I know how hard it is to catch a dog winking...





mezzer said:


> _what a great photo, if I had to caption it this is how it would go "you lookin at me luv _





simplysardonic said:


> Great pic, beautiful dog too





big_bear said:


> LOL love it :thumbsup:


Thanks guys 

Her winking is just pure luck. I was hoping for her to look at the camera but eh clearly she had other ideas :laugh:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

She knows something we don't know!


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

pmsl how funny lol so cute.


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

haha love it


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> She knows something we don't know!


I think she does too :laugh:



kelseye said:


> pmsl how funny lol so cute.





London Dogwalker said:


> haha love it


Thanks


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Ha ha wicked moment
xx


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

That's truly a classic photo moment    I love it


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

sketch said:


> Ha ha wicked moment
> xx





Schimmel said:


> That's truly a classic photo moment    I love it


Thanks both it's definitely one for the puppy book


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Fan blinkin tastic great photo :thumbsup:, this one must be able to win prizes great photo opportunity should be in a calander


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Thats an awesome pic. You could sell it and have it put on a card or something. Very cute. I have not seen a dog wink like that. Awesome!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Fan blinkin tastic great photo :thumbsup:, this one must be able to win prizes great photo opportunity should be in a calander





sarahberra said:


> Thats an awesome pic. You could sell it and have it put on a card or something. Very cute. I have not seen a dog wink like that. Awesome!


LOL I don't think it's quite at that standard but thanks


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Haha great picture, i'd love to see the caption " it will be our secret" on it.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

U winking at me kid lol :thumbsup: nice shot


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Haha great picture, i'd love to see the caption " it will be our secret" on it.*





charlie n rio said:


> U winking at me kid lol :thumbsup: nice shot


LOL thanks both  she's a right little character


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic picture - well done for capturing the moment.
I think she's saying "How you doin'?"
(as in Joey from frinds chat up line)


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Fantastic picture - well done for capturing the moment.
> I think she's saying "How you doin'?"
> (as in Joey from frinds chat up line)


lmaaaoooo now I will forever think that if she could speak she would sound like Joey :laugh:


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

HeHeHe I love it!



sequeena said:


> Thank you  She is a sweetheart when she's not destroying mop heads or attempting to eat the christmas tree


Well If she's too naughty for you, I'm sure I can arrange for her to be dog-napped  teehee


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

That is such a great photo love it, a once in a lifetime photo i think


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> HeHeHe I love it!
> 
> Well If she's too naughty for you, I'm sure I can arrange for her to be dog-napped  teehee


Go for it, think my OH would kick off though :laugh:



jeanie said:


> That is such a great photo love it, a once in a lifetime photo i think


Yes I think so too, thanks


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Go for it, think my OH would kick off though :laugh:


HaHa tell him I've gone a fine specimen of a border/patterdale cross he can have in return. Small, isn't fussy about what he eats and doubles up as a lovely hot water bottle in the cold nights!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> HaHa tell him I've gone a fine specimen of a border/patterdale cross he can have in return. Small, isn't fussy about what he eats and doubles up as a lovely hot water bottle in the cold nights!


LOL sorry we already got one of those in the form of a Candy he says :laugh:


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW, that's great!


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats fab x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Emraa said:


> WOW, that's great!





sarybeagle said:


> Thats fab x


Thanks both


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

sequeena said:


> LOL sorry we already got one of those in the form of a Candy he says :laugh:


aww gawd darn it!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant Sequeena


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Brilliant Sequeena


Thank you hun


----------



## maxandskye (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats a fabby piccie. :thumbsup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

maxandskye said:


> Thats a fabby piccie. :thumbsup:


Thank you


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Classic... made me smile thanks

juliex


----------

